# Rückführkreis auf F-DI?



## Credofire (16 Juni 2015)

Hallo
ich beschäftige mich seit kurzem mit den S7-1200 Sicherheits CPU von Siemens, die gibt es ja noch nicht solange.

Die Frage ist auf welchen Eingang ich den Rückführkreis lege. Bisher ging das direkt in einen Pilz PNOZ. Bei Siemens habe ich an einem Bespiel gesehen, dass die den Kreis auf normalen Eingang der F-CPU gelegt haben. Nun bin ich etwas verunsichert was nun korrekt ist. Ich habe dazu noch nichts weiter finden können.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 Juni 2015)

Wenn dein Rückführkreis Querschlusssicher verlegt ist, wie zb Rückführkreise
von Schützen im Schaltschrank, reicht sicherlich ein Standard Eingang aus.

Anders kann es sein, wenn du zb eine Stellungsüberwachung eines Hydraulikventils
rückliest, da könnten äußere einflüße deinen Rückführkreis unsicher werden lassen.


----------



## Safety (16 Juni 2015)

Hallo,
ich versuche das mal Normativ zu begründen und Hinweise zu geben wo man das nachlesen kann.
Also als erstes muss zwischen Diagnose / Test Maßnahmen und Test in Kategorie 2 unterscheiden.
Für die Diagnose DC DC[SUB]AVG [/SUB]werden in der DIN EN ISO 13849-1 keine Sicherheitstechnischen Kennwerte gefordert. Bedeutet es können Standard Bauteile verwendet werden.
Für den Kategorie 2 Test wird die Hälfte des MTTFd Funktionskanal verlangt.
Aber um den DC zu bestimmen ist es oft notwendig eine FMEA durchzuführen um auch die Möglichkeiten der DC Maßnahmen zu bewerten.
Siehe BGIA Report Anhang E.
Das was Helmut mit dem Ventilen und Schütze geschrieben hat ist ein gutes Beispiel.
Schütze müssen entsprechend der DIN EN ISO 13849-2 Anhang D zwangsgeführt sein, da sonst der Öffner keine eindeutige Aussage machen kann ob auch wirklich kein Kontakt mehr  geschlossen ist.
Ventile haben nur eine Schieberstellung die Abgefragt wird und das noch mit einem Nichtsicheren Induktiven Sensor. Hier macht man um auch den Fehler des Sensors zuerkennen und somit dann auch wirklich den Fehler des Ventils  (Hängenbleiben), eine Plausibilitätsprüfung mit der Ansteuerung des Ventils, und das bei jedem ein und Ausschalten.
Also Schütze werden nur bei Anforderung auf 1 abgefragt (besser auch Plausibilitätsprüfung), Ventilrückmeldungen Plausibilitätsprüfung
Beides können auf Nichtsichere Eingänge gehen, da hier keine MTTFd gefordert werden.
Es ist aber auch kein Fehler wenn man es macht.


----------



## stevenn (17 Juni 2015)

Safety schrieb:


> _  eine c mit der Ansteuerung des Ventils, und das bei jedem ein und Ausschalten._
> Also Schütze werden nur bei Anforderung auf 1 abgefragt (besser auch Plausibilitätsprüfung), Ventilrückmeldungen Plausibilitätsprüfung


was meinst du mit "eine c mit der Ansteuerung des Ventils"?


----------



## Safety (17 Juni 2015)

Sorry war ein Kopierfehler da steht jetzt Plausibilitätsprüfung


----------



## Blockmove (17 Juni 2015)

Bei der Rückführung von Ventilen mit induktiven Stellungsgebern bringt ein sicherer Eingang recht wenig.
Querschlusserkennung an hand von Taktsignalen funktioniert damit meist nicht.
Für die Plausibilitskontrolle reicht auch ein normaler Eingang.

Gruß
Dieter


----------

